# Ur quattro Fuchs wheels value?



## 919cw313 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hopefully this is allowed, if not please point me to the correct subforum.

Please help me out with a fair price for a set of FOUR Fuchs wheels, 447601025F, 15x7, et 45, 5x112.

All are in very good, original condition. I have all 4 center caps. 

I'm not allowed to post attachments but pics are available.

Thanks!


----------



## 919cw313 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## plsekrally (Feb 7, 2008)

how much do you want for them, where are you located, I am in So Cal.
-george


----------



## 919cw313 (Nov 10, 2011)

plsekrally said:


> how much do you want for them, where are you located, I am in So Cal.
> -george


<-----Bellingham, WA

I was offered $500 sight unseen, but the few listings out there are $350 ea, $1000/set, etc. That's why I'm trying to get an idea of the value. I don't expect to get retail but I don't want to give them away, either.


----------

